# Who has seen SRV here...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Following Pete's Jimi thread.

I never got to see SRV, just because I grew up in the middle of no where.

I'd love to hear a few stories. I did meet one guy in Calgary that had Stevie pop into a bar he was playing in Edmonton. Stevie played a few songs using his guitar and then they proceeded to score some drugs and partied it up all night long.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Jeff

I saw SRV a number of times. Once at Maple Leaf Gardens opening for Robert Plant (good show) Once at Kingswood (not great) and once with Jeff Beck at the Skydome (Beck was unbelievable, Stevie sounded good but a bit leaden after Jeff). The encore was Beck joining Stevie for "Goin' Down" .
That alone was worth the price of admission. Oh yeah Jeff Healy opened that show. Now THAT was a guitar players show. 
cheers
Pete


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw Stevie a few times,

Once in Halifax and once in Hamilton - both in the late 80's.

I have spoken with an older tech in Hamilton recently that worked with Stevie Ray and Albert King in a local Television station in '83. Apparently it was so good it has been released on DVD.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Saw him once in Toronto (CNE bandshell) very early in his career. At the time I only knew of him as the guitarist on Bowie's Let's Dance album and had not yet heard Texas Flood. I was pleasantly surprised. 

Pete


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw him twice here in the eighties. Once at Massey Hall, where he played endless solos and seemed to have no interaction with the band, and once at the aforementioned show at the skydome with Beck and Healey, where his guitar was way too loud, to my ears. I am a fan, but just was not impressed with the shows I saw.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> I saw him twice here in the eighties. Once at Massey Hall, where he played endless solos and seemed to have no interaction with the band, and once at the aforementioned show at the skydome with Beck and Healey, where his guitar was way too loud, to my ears. I am a fan, but just was not impressed with the shows I saw.


I have to agree. Actually seeing him live was always a disappointment to some degree. Seemed to be in his own world. And in between songs he would play incesscently. Never knew when the song was starting as he never shut up (guitar-wise). But he made some great records boy, and almost singlehandedly lifted blues guitar back into the mainstream.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I have to agree. Actually seeing him live was always a disappointment to some degree. Seemed to be in his own world. And in between songs he would play incesscently. Never knew when the song was starting as he never shut up (guitar-wise). But he made some great records boy, and almost singlehandedly lifted blues guitar back into the mainstream.


Whew. I had my flame-retardent suit onStones


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

How about differences between stoned/drunk Stevie and Sober Stevie? Anyone experience both?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> How about differences between stoned/drunk Stevie and Sober Stevie? Anyone experience both?


I guess the first two times were his fueled performances. And the one with Beck was just before he was killed. I guess touring the "In Step" CD. That was by far the best of the three I saw. But unfortunately for him he had to follow Beck. I don't care who you are, legend or not, that is one position you don't want to be in. I remember a friend, who had never seen either guy and was a huge SRV fan, said to me as we were leaving," Jeff Beck must pat Stevie on the shoulder as he walks off stage and say""All the better you can sing Stevie""
Don't get me wrong here. I really like SRV. As I said before I think he was a huge, if not the main reason for blues having such a big comeback in the 80's and 90's. He made the masses aware of the blues again. the same way Clapton, Bloomfield et all did in the 60's. I really like all his CD's save the live one and even the worst of the three shows I saw was okay. In the context of his playing and singing in a song, he was great, but his non-stop riffing between songs just turned me right off. It's like you saw every one of his licks not in a song. 
And although Stevies tone was almost unparalleled and as rich as you can get (I recently had his third CD Soul to Soul, on in my car and was diggin his sound immensely. KILLER).... the SRV clones and wanna be's out there on record and in almost every blues bar drive me nuts. If I don't hear a Strat through a black-faced Fender amp again I'm good. Unless it's him.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I saw him on the first tour for Texas Flood at the Spectrum.....cool and all but even cooler was seeing Albert King....at the Rising Sun (next door almost) and then years later ...at the spectrum. The Rising Sun gig was way cooler, the band could barely fit in the club and when someone screwed up.....Albert gave his boys hell in front of everyone. It was one of my first times in a bar.

Back to Stevie, biggest problem imho was the the rhythm section, as brilliant as they are...gets old after 2 hours as they really don't budge. In contrast say EJ or Robben Ford can play as a power trio and there's enough variation on bass and drums to keep things exciting for the whole show.

Andy


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw him many years ago in the Calgary Saddledome. In fact, it was the first concert ever played in the Saddledome, probably around 1983 or 84. He opened for the Moody Blues. Sort of an interesting combo. He was amazing. I don't remember him saying much through the concert..... just kept his head down, hat on, and played his guitar. So glad I got to see him.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I saw him twice, once after couldn't stand the weather (louder than I thought was possible, painful, really) Okay show. 

Then I saw him after In Step came out. That was a concert! Played for 2 and a half hours, inspired the whole time. I remember he wore a grey suit and matching beret that night. It was very cool.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I saw him twice, once after couldn't stand the weather (louder than I thought was possible, painful, really) Okay show.
> 
> Then I saw him after In Step came out. That was a concert! Played for 2 and a half hours, inspired the whole time. I remember he wore a grey suit and matching beret that night. It was very cool.


I saw him wearing the same clothes in Fredericton, about a year before he died. He was good but the P.A. sucked and he was just getting warmed up when it was over. I also had a backstage pass but never used it! It was a peel-off sticker that I put on a guitar case that I have since sold. Probably worth more than the guitar, now.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> I saw him wearing the same clothes in Fredericton, about a year before he died. He was good but the P.A. sucked and he was just getting warmed up when it was over. I also had a backstage pass but never used it! It was a peel-off sticker that I put on a guitar case that I have since sold. Probably worth more than the guitar, now.


I think I saw him in Halifax that time, probably the same tour.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I saw him on the tour before he died... six weeks before.
Ofcoarse I don't have to tell you he was amazing.
I was the eleventh person thru the gate and I took my place against the rails on the stage to the right ( performers perspective ).
SRV reached down and handed my wife a Hi Modulus Carbon Graphite pick that he was using at the time. PPL familiar wit hthese picks will know that they are black and have a weed plant embossed on one side... really effective grip.
I also have two picks from that show that SRV played both are white celluloid and have his full name in gold on one side. You probably guessed it allready... those picks are tucked away in a very safe place. According to collectors of all things SRV the white wit hgold picks from the final tour are worth several hundred each. Don't care they are not for sale... it is very cool to have something of Stevie's.
The night I saw SRV perform he did three encores which totalled 7 songs that went on for almost as long as the entire concert. During his first encore he talked quite candidly about substance abuse.
It's all a memory now but it affected me permanently and deeply.

Khing


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I saw him once , opening for the Police Picnic at the big O in the 80's . He came on at about 6:30 and they just played in that big toilet with poor sound , didn't speak or look up . Turns out the Police hogged all but 1/2 hour of the sound check , and that place was the worst for sound . So SRV , Peter Tosh , and Talking Heads had to do it on the fly . the heads sound guy got the sound down about half way through their show . I stopped being a Police fan after that show as they did the show with just the three of them and they are not a live band , unless you like more of the same . sorry to all you Police fans but it hit me that night after seeing the other bands and then the Police stripped down to 3 , just repeat lyrics over and over and over and over and riff . Now when I ever I hear a Police song it just jumps out at me. But their sound was pretty good for the big O .
John


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Saw him 6 times. The first time was at the old Concert Hall in TO. Stood in front of him the entire show. He was on fire that night.


----------



## Rick Assenger (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw him at the old arena (Varsity Stadium?) at the University of Toronto ...1985 I think. He was opening up for Dire Straits. Good show, but he was a bit timid that night...maybe he was perfectly straight.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Rick Assenger said:


> I saw him at the old arena (Varsity Stadium?) at the University of Toronto ...1985 I think. He was opening up for Dire Straits. Good show, but he was a bit timid that night...maybe he was perfectly straight.


Hey Rick, I was there too! Still have the ticket stub. I remember him wearing a hat with a huge feather on the side. And you are correct in your memory, he did seem a little timid compared to the other times I saw him.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I Saw him in the summer of 88. What a show! :bow: 









Heres a Pic taken from that concert..1988 Newfoundland at the St. John's Memorial Stadium. 

FZ1


----------



## Rick Assenger (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Mario...there's the hat, up above this post. Thanks for posting the great shot 2005fz1...brought me right back to a time when life was a bit simpler.

have a great day


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Montreal Forum opening for Robert Plant '87 or so. Amazing.

Halifax Metro Center '89, even more amazing.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

mid-late 80's, SRV backing up Dire Straits, Ottawa Civic Complex. Yaaaaa!


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

he played here but I didn't bother to go...not much of a fan.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

I was only 14 or 15 when he passed away so I never got to see him. I wish I had though.

Drool


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

hoser said:


> he played here but I didn't bother to go...not much of a fan.


He played Newfoundland? That's amazing. Nowadays you can't get bands to go further east than Montreal.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah at the old memorial stadium....dylan played there too.

for about 15 years it was pretty dry when it came to shows but things have been picking up recently with the new stadium and multiple festivals.

granted, trooper and april wine still play here about 6 times a year lol.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, I've noticed that things have picked up. When I was in Halifax, nobody played there for 9 years. Then I leave and freakin' Wilco comes to town. Go figure.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah wish they had've jumped the ferry and came over. that would've been great. I almost flew up to see them...and dinosaur jr.

I saw a lot of great bands when I lived in Halifax though.


----------

